
The long-awaited DreamScreen tablet computer comes from HP, not Apple - Flemlord
http://venturebeat.com/2009/09/16/the-long-awaited-dreamscreen-tablet-computer-comes-from-hp-not-apple/
======
ghoerz
This is just a glorified digital photo screen with embedded controls in the
bevel. It has limited internet connectivity through preloaded applications and
no browser. Hardly a fair comparison to a real multi-touch tablet, even if it
did make it to market first

HP's product sheet shows all of it's features (caution, 5MB PDF)
<http://www.shopping.hp.com/shopping/pdf/ky616aa.pdf>

